

 IP Innovation v. Red Hat/Novell - The Prior Art They Used at Trial - tuxychandru
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20100513121121635

======
bcl
And here is some more coverage of it -
<http://opensource.com/law/10/5/standing-up-patent-bully>

